# Smoked Salmon Lox



## cmayna (Aug 2, 2015)

Just ran out of my smoked lox so I did a few more Salmon tails today.  27 hour process of dry brine for 8 hours, wet brine for 8 hours, refresh for 1/2 hour. Fridge dry for 5 hours, room dry for 3 hours then finally cold smoke for 3 hours.

Dry brine:  .....Well it started out dry with dk br sugar and kosher salt.  This is 8 hours later












image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Aug 2, 2015






Coming out of the dry brine, getting rinsed well and heading for a wet bath for another 8 hours












image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Aug 2, 2015






Wet brine in a bath of water, salt, br sugar, maple syrup, whole black pepper corn, garlic, dry dill












image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Aug 2, 2015






Into the smoker for 3 hours of cold smoke












image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Aug 2, 2015






Toot Toot!! My gasser with no heat.  AMNTS sittlng underneath the burner with Alder and Apple pellets.












image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Aug 2, 2015






Finished product resting












image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Aug 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Aug 3, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 2, 2015)

Looks tasty!


----------



## cmayna (Aug 3, 2015)

Finally was able to download the last two pics of finished product.  Vacuumed up and into the freezer for future treats.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice looking cold smoked salmon. 

I noticed the slits in the skin...I assume for better brine penetration. 

I have a bunch of sockeye fillets in the freezer waiting for some colder weather. The whole fillets seem smaller than your tails. -(:.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes, the slits through the skin help big time.   These tails are of King (Chinook) Salmon which is what we fish for right outside San Francisco.  Going again, next week.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Aug 5, 2015)

Looks my t fine.  What temp were you doing the cold smoke at?


----------



## cmayna (Aug 5, 2015)

Morning around 60ish degrees.  Had some frozen plastic bottles of water on standby in case the air temp started to climb, but it behaved.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the tip on the frozen bottles.


----------

